
Ask HN: What are the resources for web programming? - dustinty
I am completely new to programming. I don&#x27;t anything about computer science like Erlich Bachman. I want to change my career to web programming at the age of 30. Please suggest me good resources to start with.
======
FroshKiller
Erlich knew how to program. In the very first episode, he said, "I memorized
the hexadecimal times table when I was 14 writing machine code." He developed
Aviato.

